# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Δίχτυ αναρρίχησης για παπαγάλους

## tsatsaroo0n

Καμία ιδέα για το πως να φτιάξω μόνος μου δίχτυ αναρρίχησης.. βλέπω ο πιτσίκο λατρεύει την αναρρίχηση :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: ... τι σκοινί πρέπει να προμηθευτώ και τι κόμπους να κάνω; οποιαδήποτε ιδέα θα με βοηθήσει πολύ...

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπορεις να κανεις Στελιο, μπορεις να πας και να παρεις οικολογικα σχοινια οτι χρωμα και μεγεθος θελεις και μικρα κομματια ακατεργαστου ξυλου!! και με ενα ψαλιδι και ενα τρυπανι να φτιαξεις διαφορα παιχνιδια. σου παραθετω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο διχτυα που εχω σκοπο να φτιαξω και εγω στα δικα μου στο μελλον.

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη επειδη βλεπω πιανουν τα χερια σου σε τετοιες μικροδουλειες να σου παραγγειλω κανα παιχνιδι για τον Κικο και μια αιωρα για μενα!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη επειδη βλεπω πιανουν τα χερια σου σε τετοιες μικροδουλειες να σου παραγγειλω κανα παιχνιδι για τον Κικο και μια αιωρα για μενα!!


χα! χα! πολυ ευχαριστως!!!  :winky:

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ιδέα σου Δημήτρη, όταν τα φτιάξω θα ανεβάσω φώτο.

----------

